
Friday Deploy Freezes Are Like Murdering Puppies - zdw
https://charity.wtf/2019/05/01/friday-deploy-freezes-are-exactly-like-murdering-puppies/
======
forgottenpass
Some days I look at the continuous deployment crowd and wonder what they're
possibly building that it can't handle a 3 day long feature freeze.

I understand the need for a well oiled system to identify an emergency and
patch it. And do it as quickly and with as little fuss as possible. But if
pushing to production should be so smooth it's a "non-event", turning the
valve (for non-emergencies) off and on should be "non-events" too.

Is the pre-deploy testing so rotten that hitting production is a necessary
step in the development loop? Then they should throw away CI/CD infrastructure
because they're not using it. It's how they lie to themselves that they're
doing something smarter than sshing into production and editing the live
source files by hand.

Drowning under the technical debt accumulated by 1 workday without pushing?
Stop writing code and build a development process, it's obvious none exists.

------
erik_seaberg
If you want to continuously deploy during high-impact periods (last time I saw
her bring this up was Christmas!), that takes 100% path coverage of every
system you care about, full-scale load tests, and _zero_ software failures
demonstrated over a very long time. After decades, I haven't seen this even
once. I wouldn't upgrade kernels on Friday while everyone's heading for the
door, and Linus' team is better than mine or yours.

------
llampx
How to get clicks: write something controversial, post to HN.

Friday deploys are a fast way to end up ruining multiple people's weekends,
and if you value your developers you will build a solid CI/CD pipeline and
accept that you are only human and your tests may never cover 100% of stuff
that can go wrong, so you can wait till Monday to deploy when everyone is
around to fix anything that does go wrong.

Is the author's team also deploying on Fridays?

------
PaulHoule
I have no trouble deploying early on Friday (say before noon.)

So often though, people deploy something on the way out the door on Friday and
then something goes wrong, my pager goes off...

